# Server Managment

## Ryonez

I'm looking at setting up a server and I've noticed Ubuntu Landscape.

Is there a similar system the can be used with Gentoo?

----------

## gerdesj

 *Ryonez wrote:*   

> I'm looking at setting up a server and I've noticed Ubuntu Landscape.
> 
> Is there a similar system the can be used with Gentoo?

 

webmin + puppet + icinga.  

Ubuntu is supported by a commercial company (Canonical) whereas Gentoo isn't.  Landscape is a Freemium service - you get the basics for free and then you get to pay for extra features.  The Gentoo way is that you get to do it all yourself (with guidance and assistance).  Landscape is a great feature but requires infrastructure and so on which Gentoo can't do as a distro without changing a lot.

If you haven't got the time or inclination to get to grips with the packages I mention above and to be honest they are big, complicated packages (although webmin is pretty easy), then go the Ubuntu route: Gentoo is not for you.  On the other hand, distros like Gentoo get you into the very basics of computing and Linux and you get to see the fine detail.  If you have the time and some patience, one or many Gentoo systems can be extremely rewarding to set up and manage.  Nowadays (I've been here a while) I am not scared of anything Linux related - I can repair any distro simply because I know how to install Gentoo.  It's worth it but needs some effort.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## Ryonez

 *gerdesj wrote:*   

>  *Ryonez wrote:*   I'm looking at setting up a server and I've noticed Ubuntu Landscape.
> 
> Is there a similar system the can be used with Gentoo? 
> 
> webmin + puppet + icinga.  
> ...

 

Thanks. Time is definitely something I have  :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ryonez,

For a single server, a Gentoo install is good enough.

Admin tools are only needed with a several servers.

e.g. I have a single physical server in my garage that runs a bare metal, bare minimum hardened Gentoo.

That install runs four KVMs that do the actual work, so that counts as five installs to maintain.

I also have a similar setup on a rented server in a data centre but I've never felt the need for tools to manage these systems.

----------

## Ryonez

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Ryonez,
> 
> For a single server, a Gentoo install is good enough.
> 
> Admin tools are only needed with a several servers.
> ...

 

Just saw your post  :Smile: 

Thanks for the input. That server must have some decent specs to it.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ryonez,

The server in my Garage is a HP Gen 7 Microserver.

It has 8G RAM, and 2Tb x 5 WD Greens in raid5.

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 16

model      : 6

model name   : AMD Athlon(tm) II Neo N36L Dual-Core Processor

stepping   : 3

microcode   : 0x10000c8

cpu MHz      : 800.000

cache size   : 1024 KB
```

The KVMs are a mailserver, router, mediaserver (hence the HDD space) and one or two KVMs to play with.

Right now, the CPU is running at 800MHz as its not busy.

The mail server also runs my rsync server for the portage tree and http-replicator so I only fetch things once.

The router runs a fairly paranoid shorewall setup.  Nothing is allowed anywhere unless its explicitly permitted.

The media server has about 1500 DVDs on it ... all in a box about a foot cube.

----------

## Ryonez

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Ryonez,
> 
> The server in my Garage is a HP Gen 7 Microserver.
> 
> It has 8G RAM, and 2Tb x 5 WD Greens in raid5.
> ...

 

Thank you for sharing. That server looks awesome  :Smile: 

----------

